# Gemeine Streckspinne am Teich



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Aug. 2008)

Hi,

hab gestern diese Fotos gemacht, von dieser schönen Spinne habe ich leider nur die Bauchunterseite knipsen können. 

Sie hat ein grobmaschiges Netz in meiner Binse gesponnen und hängt mit dem Bauch gen Himmel ca. 20cm über dem Teich. 

Sie fängt __ Libellen und saugt sie aus.

Ich finde, dass sie eine ganz trolle Zeichnung am Bauch hat, die beiden grünen Streifen leuchten schön stark hellgrün (wie bei einem Anglerknicklicht wenns leuchtet)

Hat jemand den genauen Namen dieser Streckspinne parat ?


----------



## Kolja (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gemeine Streckspinne am Teich*

Hallo Ralf,

in meinem Buch "Welche Spinne ist das?" heißt sie 
Eigentliche Streckerspinne "Tetragnatha extensa" bei Wiki "Gemeine Streckerspinne". 
Aber du hast den Namen doch schon in der Übeschrift angegeben, was willst du denn wissen? Oder bist du Namensrater?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gemeine Streckspinne am Teich*

ne, ich war mir nicht sicher obs tatsächlich eine ist und wollte nur bestätigung - es gibt da ja verschiedene musterungen

kommen die nun bei und häufig vor oder sind die eher selten anzuttreffen ?


----------



## Inken (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gemeine Streckspinne am Teich*

Hallo Ralf!

Ich habe sie an unserem Teich auch entdeckt! Gleich drei verschiedene Netze!
Eines von einer ganz winzigen:  
Eine etwas größere:    
Und hier die größte, auf der Lauer und bei der Arbeit:   

Und über allem wacht Sebigboss:  

Heute im Wald entdeckten wir dann diese Spinne, die mich wegen ihrer Größe etwas erschauern ließ (knipsen musste Peter!  ):
   

Weiß jemand von euch, wen wir da vor der Linse hatten?


----------



## Frank (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gemeine Streckspinne am Teich*

Hallo Pima,

schöne Spinnenfotos.  

Auf den letzten Bildern, das ist die __ Wespenspinne (Argiope bruennichi).


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gemeine Streckspinne am Teich*

Hallo Inken,

auch wenn sie so heisst ... sie tut nix, die Dir unbekannte Spinne ... Du hättest sie also ruhig selbst fotografieren können.

Es ist eine __ Wespenspinne (Argiope bruennichi), manchmal auch Zebraspinne gennant. Zum bestimmen von __ Spinnen gibt es hier übrigens tolle Fotos ... 

edit: wir waren schon wieder zu langsam, Frank war schneller


----------



## Inken (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gemeine Streckspinne am Teich*

Hallo Frank und C&L !!

Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Bestimmung! 

 __ Wespenspinne... Von der Größe her kam sie eher einer __ Hornisse gleich! Der Körper hatte bestimmt gute 2cm, und dann noch die Beine... das ist dann doch zuviel Spinne für mich!  

@ Ludwig:  für den Link, beim nächsten "Mini-Monster" kann ich dann selber nachschauen!


----------

